# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Kujdese:Spamerët shfrytëzojnë popullaritetin e gripit të derrave

## YlliRiaN

*Siç edhe është pritur, spamerët gjatë disa ditëve të fundit janë duke tentuar të shfrytëzojnë popullaritetin që ka zgjuar gripi i derrave. Numri çdo ditë e më i madh i porosive të padëshiruara brenda vetes përmbajnë shprehjen Swine Flu (shqip: gripi i derrave).

Siç raportojnë ekspertët e kompanisë McAfee gjatë disa ditëve të fundit spamerët brazilianë e kanë mbushur hapësirën e internetit me porositë e tyre të cilat përmbajnë tituj si Madonna caught swine flu!, US swine flu statistics dhe Swine flu in USA.

McAfee u tërheqë vërejtjen përdoruesve që në asnjë mënyrë të mos hapin bashkëngjitjet të cilat gjenden brenda porosive të e-mailave dhe të mos vizitojnë lidhjet e internetit të cilat janë radhitur në to.*

----------

